# Your Kindle is Out of Memory Space



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This e-mail I just got from Amazon made me laugh!



> September 1, 2009
> 
> Dear Ann,
> 
> ...


I knew it was pretty full. . . .I have to move some things to the SD card. . . . .but I found this amusing.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I think that is a great service.  Sometimes we get so busy purchasing, downloading and reading our books that we forget to check out our memory, either the Kindles or ours.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a fine service. . . . .I just found it funny 'cause every time I've opened a book lately I've been reminded that there wasn't enough memory left to take notes. . . .

The thing is, when I bought my first Kindle about 14 months ago, I couldn't imagine filling up the main memory.  Put in a 2 GB SD card because my son just wanted to get me one since he'd sort of forgotten my birthday and had a gift card at Best Buy.  Now I'm glad I have it. . . .I'll have to figure out what I want to move over.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

It sure does not take long to amass a sizable library.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Did you get as many books on there as Amazon said we could?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm. . . .I should try to figure that out. . . .I'll report back if I can do so. . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just counted.  I had 19 pages of Content manager showing as in Kindle Memory.  10 each page so that's 190 books.  Pretty much as advertised.

Moving about 20 as we speak to the SD card. . . .


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

sebat said:


> Did you get as many books on there as Amazon said we could?


Good question!



Ann in Arlington said:


> Just counted. I had 19 pages of Content manager showing as in Kindle Memory. 10 each page so that's 190 books. Pretty much as advertised.
> 
> Moving about 20 as we speak to the SD card. . . .


Good to know that Amazon held up!


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

That's really quite funny. It never fails to amaze me how easy it is to build up a huge library.


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

I use two SD cards: one with content waiting to be read the first time and the other with books I will reread some day.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Good to know the KDX holds 3500 books.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

I have about 6 screens full of unread books at present.  But I archive books as I read 'em since I know I can always go back and retrieve them when I want to.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

legalbs2 said:


> Good to know the KDX holds 3500 books.


Hmmm... and the K2? Best guess?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just counted. I had 19 pages of Content manager showing as in Kindle Memory. 10 each page so that's 190 books. Pretty much as advertised.
> 
> Moving about 20 as we speak to the SD card. . . .


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> Good to know the KDX holds 3500 books.


Soon we'll be saying, "I never thought I could fill up my KDX with 3500 books!"


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

DD said:


> Soon we'll be saying, "I never thought I could fill up my KDX with 3500 books!"


Before or after I go to the poor house. Too funny.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Isn't it amazing that we never think we can possibly use all of the space or memory on computers, cell phones and Kindles. Then before you know it you have to upgrade. Amazon is great with their information.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Hmmm... and the K2? Best guess?


I think the K2 is advertised as holding 1500 books. . . . .


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I am out of memory.  Can you download books from the kindle two to the computer?


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

As I've always heard --- no matter how big a garage you build your junk will soon expand to fill it and it won't be big enough!

I KNOW I'm not the only one here who has a garage that the car doesn't fit in!!

I remember distinctly the big debate on my first computer purchase -- a 20 MB hard drive or a 40 MB hard drive -- who would EVER need 40 MegaBytes!!!!!  (Yes MB not GB!!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

geniebeanie said:


> I am out of memory. Can you download books from the kindle two to the computer?


Wow! Your K2 is full!? Kool. 

You can download to the computer but most books from Amazon you can only read on the Kindle (or iThing with Kindle App). So I think you'll have to delete some which means they're no longer on your Kindle but are still saved at Amazon. Or, you could move them via USB to your computer and off the Kindle.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think the K2 is advertised as holding 1500 books. . . . .


Oooh, nice! I only have about a tenth of that so far...


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Of all the people in the Board, it figures that YOU would be the one to get one of these letter


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> Of all the people in the Board, it figures that YOU would be the one to get one of these letter


 I'm . . . .not. . . _exactly_. . . .sure how to take that! 

I must admit, I had been watching for a couple of days every time I 'bought' a new book -- most were free but I did buy Mike's new one -- to see what would happen when there was just no more room. I was expecting it to just not show up. . . and was amused to see the e-mail!

Really, what it means is I'm clearly not reading as fast as I'm adding content!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Really, what it means is I'm clearly not reading as fast as I'm adding content!


I have the same problem! 

I've had 9-10 pages of unread content for several months now. I can't seem to get it down any more than that. It least I'm maintaining and not gaining more!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

On my K1 I would check the memory content and it just seemed as if it was fuller than it should be.  So I download all the books, except the ones I am currently reading to my SD card, even those I buy.  Have more room on the kindle and lots more room on the card.  But then I have to download to the computer anyway and moving to the SD is just as easy as putting on the kindle itself.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

geniebeanie said:


> I am out of memory. Can you download books from the kindle two to the computer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I periodically backup all of the content on my K2 to my computer. While, as Ann says, the books from Amazon can only be read on the Kindle and the specific instance downloaded from Amazon is only readable on the device for which it was downloaded, I have been able to copy the notes on a book from one Kindle (my K2) to another (DH's DX). Also I have several .mobi and .prc books not from Amazon. As of last backup of my K2, I had 69 AZW and 2 TAN files from Amazon (including two Word files I had Amazon convert but not counting 62 books currently archived at Amazon), 97 prc and 244 mobi books not from Amazon, and two .txt files I wrote. (I have all of the .prc and .mobi fiiles saved in another location on my computer grouped by author. Many are not on my K2.) When comparing numbers from last backup and what is currently on my K2, I have added 31 items (books and samples) since my last backup. Probably time to backup again soon. Memory still shows 1245 MB free. 

Also, when I back up my files, I rename the MyClippings.txt file on the Kindle to include the date of the backup. The next time I make a clipping, note, etc., the Kindle makes a new MyClippings.txt file.

I may be paranoid, but I have saved at least 8 separate complete backups of my K2 since I received mine in March. There may also be a couple backups of my K2 on DH's laptop. I made my first backup before returning my first K2 for the sun fade issue (and again for the second returned K2) but I have continued as I turned off Annotations Backup. Between learning how easy it made transferring non-Amazon files (as well as Amazon samples) when replacing Kindles, slow connection (1X) at home (don't want to download The Cook's Illustrated How-To_Cook Library again!  ), and learning that books have sometimes become unavailable (mostly temporarily) I plan to continue to make occassional full backups of my K2.

Anna


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm . . . .not. . . _exactly_. . . .sure how to take that!


As a compliment 



> I must admit, I had been watching for a couple of days every time I 'bought' a new book -- most were free but I did buy Mike's new one -- to see what would happen when there was just no more room. I was expecting it to just not show up. . . and was amused to see the e-mail!
> 
> Really, what it means is I'm clearly not reading as fast as I'm adding content!


They DO have Speed Reading books in Kindle Editions, you know? hahaahahaa!!!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I have the same message...for the second time.  I moved and shifted...glad I have the K1 and SD cards so I can arrange the way I want to.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

How do you download, I have no idea.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> This e-mail I just got from Amazon made me laugh!
> 
> I knew it was pretty full. . . .I have to move some things to the SD card. . . . .but I found this amusing.


I'd gotten that message too - and no amount of moving to Amazon and the SD card freed up my memory. Did it end up freeing yours, Ann? If not - you know where to find the directions on how to recover the memory!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I moved not quite 30 books from Kindle memory to the SD card and it freed up a chunk of space -- something like 10 MB.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I have 14 pages on my KI & 11 pages my K2. I started to get scared recently when I saw that I had something like 17% of memory left on my K1, so I started to concentrate on reading & deleting books from my K1, so I think I have 19% of memory left. I just couldn't figure out how some people say they have 100 pages, unless they use an SD card for their KI. I think my Outlander series books are probably equal to 2-3 books, but I just don't like the idea of deleting the ones that I've read. 
    I have read elsewhere, that some people have book indexing problems that not only affects the battery, but also the memory, so even if they are deleting books, the memory will remain the same.


----------



## NessaBug (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh I had that e-mail a few times over before I got my SD card. That was back when I was reading a newspaper on it everyday and not necessarily deleting them. (I'm never quite done with a newspaper. It's the journalist flowing through my veins.) But I do have 25 pages of mostly books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby, the people who have huge numbers of pages on their K1 have an SD card.  I have 40+ pages.  (I hadn't seen that someone has 100;  the highest I've seen so far is 60+.)  

Geniebeanie, 
you can download to the computer by going to Amazon, 
go to Manage Your Kindle and scroll down to your orders.  At the right of each one, there is a dropdown menu that says "Download/Send to" and you can pick Kindle or Your Computer.  (If you have multiple Kindles associated with your account, they will all show up here.)

There's another post about someone having to free up more memory.  It had to do with deleting some folders on the Kindle.  If you think you have lost memory on your Kindle, call Kindle CS and ask them to step you through the process.

Betsy


----------

